# CF Cards in Toronto



## Sam (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, 

Long shot but might as well try...

Any Toronto folks know of a shop that sells CF cards at US'esuqe prices?



Thanks


----------



## msmith0807 (Dec 16, 2012)

If you don't mind waiting a few weeks I know henry's always have some pretty good deals on memory during boxing week. Last year I got a number of Lexar 32gb 800x cards for almost 50% off. They normally offer free shipping as well over boxing week. (at least in the Hamilton area)


----------



## fpdv01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sam, have you checked out Canada Computers?
http://www.canadacomputers.com/

There are a few stores in Toronto (and area) and I have always found their prices for memory to be cheaper than anyone else.
Example: Transcend Compact Flash Card 400X 32GB (TS32GCF400) for $50


----------



## Sam (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks, I'll look into these


----------



## MK5GTI (Dec 17, 2012)

for the Transcend, A-Data, Kingston, definitely try Canadacomputers, their pricing is very similar to B&H.

as for Lexar or Sandisk, my local Henry's told me just go buy from B&H or Adorama, they just can't match their volume


----------

